# Oats first time harnessed and hitched



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

This is my goat Oatie's first time hitched to a cart. He is already a packgoat, so this was just another day at the office for him. We are still working on ground driving ques with him but thought it would be fun to have him pull the cart around the neighborhood as part of his training. HE DID AWESOME! 
In the picture, he is hooked up incorrectly and his harness is adjusted all wrong...I still need to work on figuring all that out but I couldn't resist taking a picture anyhow.
[attachment=0:3f8hznqx]OATS IN HARNESS.jpg[/attachment:3f8hznqx]


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

I have cart jealousy. I'm not sure my goats wouldn't go totally berzerk


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Where did you buy the cart?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I bought it from a fellow goat-folk in New York. Its a standard easy entry mini horse cart but I have made a few "tweeks" to make it fit my goat better. The balance is incredible on the cart. My goat has little to no weight pressing down on him, its all a pulling weight.


----------

